# Portuguese People



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

I heard Portuguese people are very friendly towards foreigners anyone has nice experiences to share?


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Losb7Algerie said:


> I heard Portuguese people are very friendly towards foreigners anyone has nice experiences to share?


The are nice and good and but language is a bit hard to understand easy wll people are same as all other country but they are not bad you can live your as you want I been there I love thats country and people


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Losb7Algerie said:


> I heard Portuguese people are very friendly towards foreigners anyone has nice experiences to share?


Having walked from Lisbon to Portalegra and across to Olivenza in Spain I'd have to say that the people of Portugal are some of the nicest and most helpful people I've ever met. The more Portuguese you can speak the more friendly they are.


----------

